# Do you get frustrated by not having enought money?



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I do, because I think about things I'll need to do and at some point, on this imaginary timeline, my plans will suffer a hold on because of this stupid aspect. It's absurd knowing that you can do stuff but you're being blocked by lack of funds

Oh ... and those people who have a certain level of wealth but complain about money are just lame. I mean ... it's funny I know at least three of wich I can think of; such hypocrites


----------



## Devina (May 9, 2013)

I'm always frustrated by not having enough money... And I have some things I need to do in the next months, and no idea how to pay for them. Like getting a new passport for myself and my kid for example. Gonna cost me about 170 euro for the passports alone, and that's not counting transportation costs, since I can't get a passport in the city I live in.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

im poor like a street rat and im typing this on a potato


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes. Being broke 90% of the time sucks. I've been applying for jobs, but no luck. I'm always thinking about money for school, gas, food, and now a new car (my poor car isn't gonna last forever, unfortunately).


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah I do. I make a bit of money so I never suffer for gas, food, and various things (parking, etc) but I don't have enough to, for instance, buy clothes that make me look presentable.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I really, really, really, really, want to live alone but I can't due to lack of money. I hate living with roommates with all my heart. It's so frustrating to look on craigslist and see nice studios or one-bedrooms.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Good thing we're still young, as i see. I hope I won't get old with undone purposes. But I observed that if you're smart enough, you can come up with something. And, again, I can think of several dudes


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, I don't like depending on other people to help me out financially. Even when I used financial aid for living expenses, I still used credit cards :/. I can't imagine that I will have a job where I can cover ALL my expenses and still be able to pay rent.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

One of the most frustrating things, and yet so integral to our concept of society. Then you realize that all of this **** is made up and you still can't get anywhere because of it.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

minimized said:


> One of the most frustrating things, and yet so integral to our concept of society. Then you realize that all of this **** is made up and you still can't get anywhere because of it.


I'm guessing you are referring to money and material possessions not leading to happiness? I studied minimalism for a little while there. It was interesting.

The thing with money though is that someone can have immense more difficulty feeling better with lack of financial security. For me, it adds extra stress to my plate. *sigh*. But we all need money I guess.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

It makes me upset to think of how much easier life would be with money. Just so that I could do the things that make me happy instead of doing the things I have to to live another day. *Sigh*


----------



## collins541 (May 17, 2013)

yed


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

This is the story of every student out there. I wish we could just barter like back in the day. 
"I'll give you two peaches for that pound of tea" I would love to live like that.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

But it would mean that you'd have to carry along so many stuff


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I find it more frustrating that I would have money if would just _try_ at something and push myself.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah ... awful things you need to do sometimes


----------



## savysav (May 20, 2013)

ya it sucks man and my sa is one of the reasons i dont make much money.. it really sucks


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

Not particularly, I live at home so it doesn't affect me _too _much.

Though, I'd like to have more money so that I could more stuff lol, but then again, who wouldn't?


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes it sucks a lot. Working your *** for very little money just makes me depressed and unmotivated. All of my friends have good paying job which their parents got for them and they dont have to worry about anything. What makes it worse is to think of how far I have to go in school before I will have a career that pays well. I pretty much wont have my masters until I am in my early 30's and it doesn't look like i will be making alot of money until then. But it all pays off right ??


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

All we desire is our motion to be free


----------



## Machi (Aug 9, 2012)

The thing that annoys me is when you have people complaining about money problems constantly throughout the year and yet they go to things like music festivals (most costs LOTS of money for a ticket, and then theres travel on top) and buy new laptops and phones, then when they're back at school/college/uni they go back to complaining that they don't have enough to live on. Geeez.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Exactly, Machi. I can think of three examples right now. Those f****** hypocrites. But sometimes I manage put up with them cause it's so annoying. You should do that too! It's not fair to mingle with other people's nerves


----------

